# I took the ECB out of retirement



## dj mishima (Mar 24, 2013)

Since there were some ribs going on the MES, I thought I would try using the AMPNS in my El Cheapo Brinkmann.  When I went to the store, I found Kraft cheese blocks on sale for $1.88.  How about that!













IMAG0172_zps12829b27.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ Mar 24, 2013






Pre-smoked













IMAG0173_zpscd1eb290.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ Mar 24, 2013






After 2 hours with Peach dust













IMAG0174_zps399f0f2d.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ Mar 24, 2013






The only part that took on any color was the Mozzarella block directly above the AMPNS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMAG0175_zpsa9b6e53e.jpg



__ dj mishima
__ Mar 24, 2013






I decided to put them in the MES the next day with some apple dust for another 2 hours.  They didn't seem to take on much more color then.  Hmm, oh well.  I'm sure they will be tasty.  I didn't take any more pictures the second time around though.


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 24, 2013)

What store?  I will have to stop tomorrow.
I usually smoke with apple on cheese, maybe run pecan next time.


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 24, 2013)

Your cheese will be just fine.  Try to mellow for as long as you can stand it.  It's tuff I know but at least 3 weeks.  Mine usually don't take on much color(pending on wood). I usually like around 2-2.5 hours.


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 24, 2013)

kingfishcam said:


> What store? I will have to stop tomorrow.
> I usually smoke with apple on cheese, maybe run pecan next time.


It was Meijer.  The weekly ad ended yesterday(the day I purchased.)


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 24, 2013)

lu1847 said:


> Your cheese will be just fine. Try to mellow for as long as you can stand it. It's tuff I know but at least 3 weeks. Mine usually don't take on much color(pending on wood). I usually like around 2-2.5 hours.


I've been doing batches every weekend since the 9th.  I have yet to sample any from that first batch.  I will try it after 4 weeks.


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 24, 2013)

That figures...


----------



## steel hat (Mar 24, 2013)

those look good


----------



## darock159 (Mar 28, 2013)

i can never wait that long I usually break down and eat some at the 2 week mark


----------

